# Tilapia Kotterae



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Does anyone here know of any being kept and who by?

I havent found any information on them.

Still looking.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

I mispelled the name, it is Kottae, not Koterae.

By whichever spelling I am looking for a few.

I am quite curious why so many species from Cameroun are in trouble yet we dont hear much from neighboring countries.

Is it a lack of research as to how the native species are doing? Indifference ?

I know that in Nigeria a number of Killifish were/are endangered by stream degradation.

Any input on this ?


----------

